# Zaino Z-PC: If you have swirl marks - look no further....



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I’ve seen a few threads asking about Z-PC, and wanted to share a recent detail I found on the net.

For years, visual imperfections such as swirl marks, scuffs, scratches and buffer holograms were the scourge of perfectionists everywhere. They infected vehicles without any discrimination - show cars, daily drivers, imports, domestics and custom vehicles all suffered. 

The shop absolutely hammered it with a rotary (the entire car). It sits outside 24 x 7, and the glaze the shop used wore off quick and left one of the worse looking hack jobs that I've ever seen.

*BEFORE PICTURES:*


























*Prep-Work:*
Dawn Wash
Clay bar

*Polish:*
Zaino Z-PC with a machine polisher
I’m pretty impressed that Z-PC was able to tackle black paint in such poor condition.

*Protection:*
Z-6 (wipe down)
Z-AIO All-in-one (emulsifying cleaner, very mild abrasive & "primer-base")
Z-5 PRO Show Car Polish (for Swirl Marks & Fine Scratches)
Z-2 PRO Show Car Polish for Clear Coated Car Finishes (for the "wet" look)
Z-CS Clear Seal (for the paint, glass, trim, wheels and lighting)
Z16 for the tires.

*AFTER PICTURES:*


































*NOTE:* Zaino Z-PC Fusion IS ABRASIVE and should only be used when necessary. Z-PC Fusion is not intended for frequent use. 

It's the world's first (and only) true, self-dissolving, fused tri-particulate, diminishing abrasive system. It works equally well when used by hand or machine, making it as versatile as it is effective! Just wipe it on, work it in (either by hand or machine) and wipe it off. 

Unlike other paint prep products that are typically loaded with cheap oils and fillers, the water-based formula of Zaino Z-PC Fusion requires no washing afterward - just apply and remove Zaino Z-PC Fusion and go straight to applying your favorite Zaino protectant. Further, there's virtually no effort required to apply and remove Zaino Z-PC Fusion.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

that seems like a lot of work but i would deff do it!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

U can use just the Z-AIO All-in-one after the Z-PC without a wipe down and get pretty dam good results.

The other items are for those that are nazi about their show car finish.

I have this polisher.










[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Tool-Design-ATD-10511-Polisher/dp/B000M5ZXDM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1255364882&sr=8-2-spell[/ame]

$57 shipped.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

that turned out great and it's nice to know that Zaino now has a product to fix little imperfections beyond Z-5s ability (which I always found minimal)...you do good work!
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, the paint looks amazing!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm applying the Z-PC by hand...I'll report back after I finish and follow up with some Z-AIO and Z-6...

Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've used a Porter Cable DA and Meguire's Ultimate polishing compound which works like it sounds like the Z-PC stuff does. I'd just guess it costs less. I washed, clayed and used the polish compound with DA followed by wax and buff. A DA is much easier to use than an ordinary polisher and harder to screw up.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for that Svede...I see results but not the results the OP shows with my much less damaged finish...

Bill


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

silversport said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just tried Zaino Fusion on a black painted Mercedes that had a finish similar but much less abused than the original poster.
> 
> I tried it using hand pad application instead of a buffer and found zero change in how the finish looked.
> 
> ...


I talked to my Zaino supplier and detail shop and was told that they discovered that Zaino ZPC doesn't work with Ceramic Clear coat that was first used by Benz and now in later model BMW. U will need something more specialized. Send them an email.


----------

